# What made these tracks?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

These tracks appeared around a water hole I've been watching. What made them?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

One looks like a **** and the other a skunk maybe.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I was thinking raccon myself, but I suppose porcupine or skunk is possible.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

2 distinct possibilities...raccoon or juvenile chupalcabra...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well the track with the long fingers I think is definitely a raccoon. The round track is what has me curious. I couldn't decide if that track was the other foot of the **** or if it belonged to some other creature.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Chipucabra for sure, I've seen some of those by my house.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kinda looks like beaver. 
Long tracts are front feet, rounder tracts are hind feet.

Any sign of beaver there?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Kinda looks like beaver.
> Long tracts are front feet, rounder tracts are hind feet.
> 
> Any sign of beaver there?


Ever done any trapping wyogoob?? Cuz I believe you're right, they look like beaver to me too...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Trapping - oh yeah. Trapped growing up, mostly to keep the beavers from flooding out the crop fields. There was a bounty on them too. 

And then fur prices sky-rocketed in the 70s. Rats were $9-11, fox $75-85, ***** $50-60. Geeze, I was making $4-5/hr on my day job. Lot of my buddies worked construction half the year and trapped the other half. I would help, lots of fun, great memories.

Looks like a beaver to me. Long tracts are front feet. Round tracks are the webbed rear feet.

Racoon's more like a human hand or mini bear track.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Interesting...by location these very well could be beaver tracks. They had me confused because the round track just didn't look like a raccoon to me.


----------

